# At home with Archie and Ava



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor Archie with his bum leg - is stuck at home babysitting Ava....


He longs to be on the open road chasing the girls around the world
[attachment=50842:Arch_han..._dude_rs.jpg]



ahhh, I can just picture it now.......Matilda, Zoey, Lacie, Tilley, Tuffy, Baby Bella....ahhhhhh yes...
[attachment=50843:Arch_4_5_09_rs.jpg]



I am definitely not in the mood for pictures right now, mom. 
[attachment=50844:Archie_4_5_09_rs.jpg]


These pain pills are making me sleepy
[attachment=50845:Archie_2_4_5_09_rs.jpg]



Zzzzzzzz
[attachment=50846:Archie_s..._5_09_rs.jpg]


Hey, who wants to play wit me? Hey Archie, Play wit me!!!
[attachment=50847:Ava_4_5_09_rs.jpg]


Guess I gotta go find something to get into all by myself. Mommy calls me her white dust mop, wonder why?
[attachment=50848:Ava_look...ouble_rs.jpg]




BOOORRRIIINNNGGG!!!!
[attachment=50849:Ava_8_4_5_09_rs.jpg]


I'm beginning to worry about Abby on her Adventure with her SM friends....it's a big world out there.....


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wwh such precious pictures .. I bet Archie will be all eyes on Abby once she is back to make sure that she wont take off like that again


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww Pat those two are so pretty. Tell them next year if the girls plan a get a way they'll have to go too. Ava should be old enough by then. They'll have to plan ahead and do a long term rental on that RV.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Apr 5 2009, 09:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757552


> Awww Pat those two are so pretty. Tell them next year if the girls plan a get a way they'll have to go too. Ava should be old enough by then. They'll have to plan ahead and do a long term rental on that RV.[/B]



Ya mean the one stuck on the mountain???? :w00t:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such cute pictures! Chloe said she would be more than happy to play with Ava...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Archie sure is a good looking boy. :wub: He must miss his sissy very much.

Ava gets cuter every time I see her. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Darling pics, Pat!

Pssst, hey Ava, wanna go para sailing? We won't tell da moms. 
~Cosy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 5 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757566


> Darling pics, Pat!
> 
> Pssst, hey Ava, wanna go para sailing? We won't tell da moms.
> ~Cosy[/B]



Ya mean it? Yessireee, I does wanna go....what is da para sailing? Do you get tweets?
"Ava"


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 5 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757526


> ahhh, I can just picture it now.......Matilda, Zoey, Lacie, Tilley, Tuffy, Baby Bella....ahhhhhh yes...
> [attachment=50843:Arch_4_5_09_rs.jpg][/B]


*awwhh what a sweet lovely little boy. 
he is so handsome and that looks makes my heart skip.
:heart:


ava is such a sweet puppy. lovely pictures. thank you for sharing!*


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe those pics are precious 

Poor Archie and Ava - it will get better i promise


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 5 2009, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757599


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 5 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757566





> Darling pics, Pat!
> 
> Pssst, hey Ava, wanna go para sailing? We won't tell da moms.
> ~Cosy[/B]



Ya mean it? Yessireee, I does wanna go....what is da para sailing? Do you get tweets?
"Ava"
[/B][/QUOTE]



It's where ya get a umbwella and jump weal high, and den float down. I fink I can get Toy
to swipe some tweets ... she doesn't evah get in twubble.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cute pictures. I'm so sad that Archie didn't get to go on the adventure to "protect" the girls, but he needs to rest his leg.

But I'm happy that Abbey didn't try to take Miss Ava on the adventure. She's still much too young to be involved with all of these "experienced" SM fluffs. I'm still worried about Bella. She's awfully young to take everything in.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I am so madly in love with little Ava and can't for her to stop growing so I can sew her a special dress just for her.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Pat, I just LOVE your fluffs!!! Archie is such a handsome little stud!! Ava should hop on a plane to Cali and visit Mia, she is always looking for someone to play with!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Loved ALL the pics :wub: :wub2:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Poor Archie. Being the oldest and most responsible isn't much fun. Baby sitting little sis is quite a job, but Arch, you're the best. Someone gotta teach baby Ava how to act, and big sis Abbey isn't setting such a good example.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Apr 5 2009, 12:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757654


> I am so madly in love with little Ava and can't for her to stop growing so I can sew her a special dress just for her.[/B]



Kim, so far...no growth!!! She still weighs 2.445 lbs - I have a digital baby scale...   I don't think she's grown an ounce since she came home. But the hair...uggggg, the hair.....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh I love little Archie....i hope his leg is bettter soon. And sweet little Ava.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So cute!! Someone's got to guard the home front while Abby's out playing!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is the second day for Archie taking his pain/seditive pills and he's already caught on and won't take them. If anyone has any ideas, I'm listening.... today I put the pill in Liverworst. It worked once, but he's a smart guy.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolutely adorable pics of Archie :wub: and Ava :wub: - Bonbon would LOVE to play with Ava! Hope Archie feels better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we wrap hunter's in cheese, we stick it in ice cream, yogurt, and lunch meat, and sometimes peanut butter or jelly. Anything to get them into him. My mom likes to stick his pills in a 1/2 a grape and then give it to him.

I hope your leg feels better soo Archie - you are too handsome not to be chasing the ladies!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Your babies are too precious :wub2:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 5 2009, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757555


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Apr 5 2009, 09:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757552





> Awww Pat those two are so pretty. Tell them next year if the girls plan a get a way they'll have to go too. Ava should be old enough by then. They'll have to plan ahead and do a long term rental on that RV.[/B]



Ya mean the one stuck on the mountain???? :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey, by the way, I was wondering if that was photoshopped. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Precious pups you have!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wishes you were here :wub2: my weg hurts to, :crying: we could be boyfiend and girfiend :wub: kisses B&B :smootch: 


OK PAT I'LL BABSIT THAT AVA ANYTIME


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww those two are gorgeous. Are they disappointed about missing out on some travels, what about Tinks?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Pat... luv the pics... Archie reminds me of my kodie.... and ava reminds me of kelsie... does she try to get archie to play all the time..? Kodie isnt a big player... kelsie is too rough with her... so maybe we can have a play date sometime? Hope all is well with ur hubby.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw Ava is such a beauty. And what a handsome little guy Archie is. :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics Pat! I bet Ava is loving her one on one time w/her big brother!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I love your photos Pat! Thanks for sharing your darling angels with us. 

This one is my fave .... precious snoozing feller:

[attachment=50866:11111archie.jpg]

P.S. A little chunk of cream cheese works for Miss T, to get her meds down. Have you tried that yet?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Archie and Ava are too precious!!! :tender: :wub:


----------

